# Plow lights not working



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

When I bought my used sd, it had an F150 (h13)headlight harness. I cut off the h13, and put the correct sockets on. I am getting power to the plow headlight, but no ground, but I am getting ground to the plow parking light. Also, when I turn on the jeep headlights, they should not turn on, but the plows should correct?


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Check polarity. The ford may have used the ground to be switched. The jeep may be positive switched, or vise versa.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm not sure I follow you. can you explain? I know a little about electric, but not a lot.


----------

